# Ball Mill "SHAKER" and finger guillotine



## flankdrive04 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just having a think about how to make all these processes easier, anyone have any feedback on weather....

1/. the paint shaker would make a good type of ball mill? 

2/. would a guillotine such as this be ok for trimming fingers from boards?
(would be nice and quick and NO blisters or dust)

What do you guys think?

I would love some feedback!!!!! :lol:


----------



## teabone (Jun 24, 2008)

The "guillotine" works great for chopping fingers !! This is the only tool I use for separating fingers from boards. I've processed hundreds of pounds of boards using a heavy duty paper cutter a.k.a " finger guillotine". The paint mixer looks capable, but I have never tried it. I certainly could use a good homemade ball mill.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 24, 2008)

I've seen guillotines that are automatic and cut with a foot control so you can use both your hands.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 25, 2008)

I Must appologise to "cushdaddy" as they posted something similar a day before I did! LOL!

Ordered the Guillotine today!!


----------

